# High grade liquor jug



## Dale (Jun 26, 2011)

Here is a jug that I found at a yard sale last week. The jug reads HIGH GRADE LIQUORS SAN ANTONIO LIQUOR CO. The jug is 9 1/2'' tall by 5 1/2'' wide (half gallon). I haven't been able to find out too much information on it. I was told by one collector, he had a friend that paid about $400 for one that had a crack in it.


----------



## epackage (Jun 26, 2011)

I remember you posting a jug before and thought to myself "that was more than a week ago", just realized it was the Gonzalez jug. Jugs like this from my area never bring much more then $50-60, only the script jugs do well....nice pick up....Jim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 26, 2011)

Cool Jug! Love what it says...(Do you suppose the rot gut said "Low grade liquor" on it!!? ) []


----------



## Dale (Jun 26, 2011)

YA,it makes you wonder.


----------



## Plumbata (Jun 26, 2011)

Fantastic score, having been obtained at a garage sale I would imagine that you pretty much stole it compared to its market value!

 I really like that piece, congratulations!


----------



## Dale (Jun 27, 2011)

No,I payed $350.00 for it. She was asking $500.00.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey Dale,

 Even at that, I'd say you did great. It's a handsome jug, in great shape. Did'ya see this one?






 "Texas Advertising Stoneware Saloon Jug San Antonio Liquor Co. Reads "High Grade Liquors San Antonio Liquor Co.". From the original collection of the late Peggy Bryant of Houston, Texas. Measures 10" x 7.0". Texas Pottery." From.


----------



## Dale (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm surprised to see another one! You say it came out of Peggy's collection?  I have an aqua F.Stresau that came out of her collection by way of the late Bill Agee.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jun 29, 2011)

I like those old jugs.


----------

